

An Investigation of the Therac-25 Accidents (1993) [pdf] - nkurz
http://www.cs.umd.edu/class/spring2003/cmsc838p/Misc/therac.pdf

======
mherdeg
The faulty code was written by a single person, whose name has never to my
knowledge been known publicly. I've often wondered whether they are still
writing software and what industry they're in now.

Obviously the Therac-25 accidents were not entirely this person's fault — the
product was manufactured by AECL, a large company with management who should
have demanded better testing and made better design decisions, like hardware
interlocks.

But I still wonder who it was.

Leveson, in a sidebar, says

 _The programmer left AECL in 1986. In a lawsuit connected with one of the
accidents, the lawyers were unable to obtain information about the programmer
from AECL. In the depositions connected with that case, none of the AECL
employees questioned could provide any information about his educational
background or experience. Although an attempt was made to obtain a deposition
from the programmer, the lawsuit was settled before this was accomplished. We
have been unable to learn anything about his background._

